# Litespeed Ultimate 05



## bart puss (Dec 20, 2005)

Anybody got one/ridden one ?

Read the reviews.... just curious how they handle especially descending as in one of the reviews it was suggested they did `nt do it that well.

thanks for any views/opinions. :confused5:


----------

